# Secrets.



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2010)

Do you guys have any secrets that not even your best friends know?


I'm not expecting everyone who replies to tell their secrets, a simple yes/no would be fine.


I think my best kept secret is the fact I have Dyspraxia. The guy who plays harry potter also has this. It's not a very common condition.

The symptoms: http://www.dyspraxiafoundation.org.uk/services/ad_symptoms.php
Explanation:     http://www.dyspraxiafoundation.org.uk/services/dys_dyspraxia.php

Just been reading through the symptoms. I have: 

*Under Gross Motor cor-ordination skills:*

Poor balance.
Poor posture and fatigue (my muscles get fatigue quickly)
Poor integration of the two sides of the body.
Clumsy gait and movement.
Tendency to fall, trip and bump into things and people.

*Fine motor co-ordination skills:*

I have none of these symptoms.

*Speech and language:*

Just the first two listed under this.

*Eye movements:*

I have both symptoms under this one.

*Perception (interpretation of the different senses):*

Over- or under-sensitive to touch. Can result in dislike of being  touched and/or aversion to over-loose or tight clothing - tactile  defensiveness. (I am not keen on being touched, but I wouldn't say I was over sensitive. And I hate tight clothing, I feel constricted.)
*
Learning, thought and memory:*

Difficulty in planning and organising thought.
Poor memory, especially short-term memory. May forget and lose things.
Unfocused and erratic. Can be messy and cluttered.
Poor sequencing causes problems with maths, reading and spelling and writing reports at work.
Difficulty in following instructions, especially more than one at a time. (If someone tells me to fetch more than one item I will always forget one, maybe two items asked for.)
Difficulty with concentration. May be easily distracted
May do only one thing at a time properly, though may try to do many things at once
Slow to finish a task. May daydream and wander about aimlessly

*Emotion and behaviour:*

Tendency to be erratic and have 'good and bad days'.
Tendency to opt out of things that are too difficult.

*Emotions as a result of difficulties experienced:*

Prone to low self-esteem, emotional outbursts, phobias, fears, obsessions, compulsions and addictive behaviour.
Tend to get stressed, depressed and anxious easily

All symptoms listed are what I have, which is most of them. However only my mom knows I have this because we both got together and had an expert come out to asses me. No one else knows. It is actually a bigger secret than me being a furry.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2010)

I secretly want to punch Randy in the face


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I secretly want to punch Randy in the face


 
Cool. I'm surprised you haven't been banned yet, cause all I ever see you do is shitpost everywhere.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Cool. I'm surprised you haven't been banned yet, cause all I ever see you do is shitpost everywhere.


 
How dare you, these are carefully constructed works of unbridled genius.

That really was a secret by the way. It's not like a secret fantasy or anything, I just think it might be fun.

Like scuba diving.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> How dare you, these are carefully constructed works of unbridled genius.
> 
> That really was a secret by the way. It's not like a secret fantasy or anything, I just think it might be fun.
> 
> Like scuba diving.



It depends on how tall you are, because if you are 6 foot tall (or close too) I'd have to stand on something so you can reach my face easily. Either that or I'll just duck, less distance to get out of the way if I duck.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> lots of secrets


 
Secrets. You're doing it wrong Randy.

Also, how dare you call LK's posts shit. :[

I'm not telling you any of my horrifying secrets either.


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 9, 2010)

Uhh. I don't really have secrets. I'm pretty open about lots of stuff to those that ask or even want to hear it. I don't hide anything. And technically now that you have told us about your condition, it's not really a secret. : x


----------



## jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

im a communist but im pretending to be a center-left winger


----------



## Tycho (Dec 9, 2010)

I have secrets, and they're going to stay that way.  They wouldn't be secrets otherwise.

I mean, admitting you have a medical condition that makes you a klutz isn't that big a deal on the Internet.  Jussayin'.


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Im an irl furry


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I have secrets, and they're going to stay that way.  They wouldn't be secrets otherwise.
> 
> I mean, admitting you have a medical condition that makes you a klutz isn't that big a deal on the Internet.  Jussayin'.



I know. I'm just bored. Thought this would be different.



The DK said:


> Im an irl furry



OMG NO WAI!


----------



## CaptainNico (Dec 9, 2010)

I have some secrets involving:

-Blackmail (very current)
-My left thigh
-My early childhood and all the psychology involved in it (don't have anything, though I still won't share any details)
-One term I search for on a certain website

That's all.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2010)

im too lame to have any secrets :T
im usually very open about myself because i just dont care about things like that. like the fact that im into guys, too. ive never really told anyone about that but if someone would ask me id just tell them. thats who i am, if they dont like it they can piss off!
but real secrets... nah, i wouldnt really call that secrets


----------



## Kreevox (Dec 9, 2010)

one secret i have is that I used to have an ass play fetish (my ass), not ramming bananas up there or anything, but I quickly grew out of it, it was like 6 or 7 years ago


----------



## Smelge (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm actually a dragon.


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 9, 2010)

I am a paranoid schizophrenic PTSD depressed bisexual and the only people who know that are my doctors and anyone who has an internet. I also have tourette syndrome.


----------



## The DK (Dec 9, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I am a paranoid schizophrenic PTSD depressed bisexual and the only people who know that are my doctors and anyone who has an internet.



Sorry no secret to me... we can smell our own you know :V


----------



## Vitek (Dec 9, 2010)

I was emotionally and verbally abused in my childhood.


----------



## Sauvignon (Dec 9, 2010)

The DK said:


> Sorry no secret to me... we can smell our own you know :V


 
You must have an internet, then...?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm really a woman.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes and I plan to keep them that way.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 9, 2010)

Once I touched a penis.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I'm really a woman.


 You too? (half sarcasm)
_________________________________________________________________________
Hmm let's see even though almost all my porn is of women(don't like guys in porn), I prefer dating guys irl, some women I'd date.  I wanna transition as soon a fucking possible.
Half of my threads where I insult furries I'm flaming myself also.

Hmm I don't seem to have many secrets.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm a virgin.
actually a lot of my friends know this.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You too? (half sarcasm)
> 
> Hmm let's see even though almost all my porn is of women(don't like guys in porn), I prefer dating guys irl, some women I'd date.




Are you hitting on me


----------



## Isen (Dec 9, 2010)

My dad is a pastor and most of my friends are really really religious.  So yeah, I don't tell them a lot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 9, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Are you hitting on me


 <Taken, and I didn't mean for it to come out that way actually.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 10, 2010)

SECRETS, SECRETS EVERYWHERE, SECRETS ALL THE TIME.

Yes I have a few that I'll take to the grave.


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 10, 2010)

I have one horrifying secret that Toeclaws (my best friend) is not aware of.  

...I...a converted Pagan...still enjoy listening to Christian Rock. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 10, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> I have one horrifying secret that Toeclaws (my best friend) is not aware of.
> 
> ...I...a converted Pagan...still enjoy listening to Christian Rock. *hangs head in shame*


 Why is that so bad?


----------



## Asswings (Dec 10, 2010)

Why did you need to tell us that, Randy. Seriously. That's just... dumb.
Not to mention it just sounds like 'Angsty teenager syndrome" what are you like.... forever stuck in between puberty or something. All those symptoms are what every kid goes through, especially ones that go through a huge growth spurt. 

You even had to make it it's own thread and come up with a cleverly disguised subject.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 10, 2010)

I haven't been on FAF in ages because I have social anxiety problems when my life is stressful, and bitch too cheap for her peelz.

Uh, let's see...

I like Johnny the Homicidal Maniac, even though it's retarded emo shit for 14-year-old girls.

I'm kind of a weeaboo.

I wish I could be a teenager forever, because being an adult is full of stupid.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Dec 10, 2010)

You're asking furries if they keep secrets from their peers?


----------



## PATROL (Dec 10, 2010)

So far I've only met 1 person who has no secrets. And it was horrible.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm actually a fat white insurance salesman in Arizona.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't bare the shame

Also I hate sweet and rich foods. These are my secrets.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 10, 2010)

I bite off my fingers. It started as biting off nails, and developd into ripping skin. I bleeded more than once because of it, but I never had anything serious.

I grind off my scab, usually.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 10, 2010)

Having secrets gives people power over you. There's nothing (interesting) about me that I haven't told at least 4 people.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 10, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Why did you need to tell us that, Randy. Seriously. That's just... dumb.
> Not to mention it just sounds like 'Angsty teenager syndrome" what are you like.... forever stuck in between puberty or something. All those symptoms are what every kid goes through, especially ones that go through a huge growth spurt.
> 
> You even had to make it it's own thread and come up with a cleverly disguised subject.



First off, I'm not a teenager. Secondly the condition is a legitimate condition  that I have been diagnosed with by a professional.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 10, 2010)

Kreevox said:


> one secret i have is that I used to have an ass play fetish (my ass), not ramming bananas up there or anything, but I quickly grew out of it, it was like 6 or 7 years ago


 
ok this is one secret that should have stayed in the shoebox under your bed



CAThulu said:


> I have one horrifying secret that Toeclaws (my best friend) is not aware of.
> 
> ...I...a converted Pagan...still enjoy listening to Christian Rock. *hangs head in shame*


 
Dear sweet goddess WHYYYYYYY


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 10, 2010)

Is Dyspraxia a symptom of your Asperger's Syndrome?


----------



## Azure (Dec 10, 2010)

I never tell secrets, not even other peoples. If ever I did, it could be rather amusing. I might do it for the sake of it one day, just to see what it'd be like.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 10, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Is Dyspraxia a symptom of your Asperger's Syndrome?



Hur hur.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 11, 2010)

I shave my pubes more often than I shave my facial hair.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the musical Jesus Christ superstar and I think Ted Neely is really fucking hot during the whipping scene.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 11, 2010)

secretfur said:


> SECRETS, SECRETS EVERYWHERE, SECRETS ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Yes I have a few that I'll take to the grave.


 
Seems like your sig is tailor made to your post.


----------



## ~secret~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Seems like your sig is tailor made to your post.


 
I am a man of secrets. Secrets are awesome. Therefore so am I.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah takin' most to the grave but I tell pretty much everything to my BF if he wants to know (not like he'll tell anybody), usually he doesn't pester. :3


----------



## Bambi (Dec 11, 2010)

Secrets?

Hm, amazingly enough, I've got a few. Not surprisingly, I'm not inclined to share them.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 11, 2010)

I have lots.


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Charrio pissed me off so I took a mouse, named it Oklahoma and fed it to my snake and laughed. It was before we became friends.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2010)

hell if you guys want to know a secret, this is what I look like. right now.

http://www.ustream.tv/broadcaster/6526608


----------



## Asswings (Dec 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hell if you guys want to know a secret, this is what I look like. right now.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/broadcaster/6526608


 
Why are you advertising in a completely inappropriate place?


----------



## Folflet (Dec 11, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Why are you advertising in a completely inappropriate place?


 Haven't you noticed? Zrcalo does that sorta thing alot, not necessarily advertising though.


----------



## The DK (Dec 11, 2010)

Shh... im a bisexual who lives in the south and im passing myself of as a straight.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 11, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Why are you advertising in a completely inappropriate place?


 
I'm not actually advertising. nobody's going to click that link. nobody cares about anyone else's secrets. 

hence the jist. 

but the real question is do YOU care?

for all you know I could be having sex with an alien.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm not actually advertising. nobody's going to click that link. nobody cares about anyone else's secrets.
> 
> hence the jist.
> 
> ...


 
It's your ustream on which you stream you making those fursuit heads you inappropriately advertise in other threads.
I don't really care much, I'm just pointing out you're advertising inappropriately which is pretty much fucking stupid.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

Of course I do. I'm pretty sure most people do. Some things are best kept to yourself.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course I do. I'm pretty sure most people do. Some things are best kept to yourself.


 
I know you like to think no-one suspects a thing, but I'm afraid we all know you're a raging homo.

Sorry man :[


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

i secretly obsess over being sick and randy just made that worse


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I know you like to think no-one suspects a thing, but I'm afraid we all know you're a raging homo.
> 
> Sorry man :[


 But I like tits too damnit.

We'll go with Bi.


----------



## basilic (Dec 12, 2010)

i have secrets but... it's a secret, LOL!!


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I like tits too damnit.
> 
> We'll go with Bi.


 
Wait, what?

Did you just admit it? This ruins everything.

You get back in that closet right now mister >:[


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Did you just admit it? This ruins everything.
> 
> You get back in that closet right now mister >:[



Well I'm not actually bi I was just going with the joke, you know.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm not actually bi I was just going with the joke, you know.


 
I suspected, but I haven't been paying much attention recently so I thought maybe I'd missed something.

And I suppose to be on topic: I secretly don't get annoyed by Randy's silly rants any more, I'm starting to find them sort of cute.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I suspected, but I haven't been paying much attention recently so I thought maybe I'd missed something.
> 
> And I suppose to be on topic: I secretly don't get annoyed by Randy's silly rants any more, I'm starting to find them sort of cute.


 All you've missed is me denying my sexuality mor- I mean what

This derail has been long enough so back on topic.

Like I said, I'm pretty sure most people have secrets they keep to themselves. I think it's a good thing. I sure as hell wouldn't want to know every embarrassing moment in my friend's lives and I doubt they want to hear mine.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I have ones I don't tell my friends in real life because they're mostly about how I think of myself and emo is sooo last year.

There is one or two I don't tell anybody, not even online because they are kinda embarrassing.

And there's one I should really stop telling people, yet I can't help telling it everytime I'm asked. Everytime somebody says they wish they could turn gay, or everytime somebody asks me what it's like being gay, I have to tell them how much I hate it.


----------



## Luca (Dec 12, 2010)

Sometimes I still pick my nose... I know right... Fucking gross but I just can't stop myself... :V


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

Luca said:


> Sometimes I still pick my nose... I know right... Fucking gross but I just can't stop myself... :V


 
i still eat boogers if that makes you feel better


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, I have a few secrets.
Just like any other Svensson/Average Joe.


----------



## Luca (Dec 12, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i still eat boogers if that makes you feel better


 
It's a great snack for on the go. If no ones looking...


----------



## Aleu (Dec 12, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, I'm a female.

There are other secrets but none I shall ever tell.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 12, 2010)

I know things. >.>


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 12, 2010)

Everyone has secrets. Some are just worse than others. 

Mine aren't too bad.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Ames (Dec 13, 2010)

I play with myself.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 5, 2011)

I pee in the shower.
I stole my ex best friends favorite venom action figure because he called me a sick faggot when I came out.
I get a sick thrill out of offending people.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 5, 2011)

I also pee in the shower. I feel bad for the next person to use it, but ignorance is bliss, right?


----------



## Noise (Jan 5, 2011)

Same here.. its just too damn easy


----------



## Folflet (Jan 5, 2011)

I would say pee in the shower but my family knows it.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 5, 2011)

I went down on my boyfriend's sister's boyfriend once.


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2011)

here's something a bit different, i only have one testacle


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 5, 2011)

it explains a lot @noctus


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2011)

:]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 5, 2011)

That is a terrible smiley
you obviously aren't happy about this anyway


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2011)

true :]


----------



## Branch (Jan 6, 2011)

i eat my toast butter-side down.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 6, 2011)

Branch said:


> i eat my toast butter-side down.


 
Get back in your cage, freak.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 6, 2011)

I do have one secret I can tell, then again it's sorta no longer becoming a secret since I have shown this on my art as well. 

In so many ways, when I am angry, I hate myself.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 6, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I went down on my boyfriend's sister's boyfriend once.


 
He was kind of a fattie.


----------



## Saintversa (Jan 6, 2011)

i did a sexual favor for someone for money. :/


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 6, 2011)

Saintversa said:


> i did a sexual favor for someone for money. :/


 
He did that to me.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 6, 2011)

Saintversa said:


> i did a sexual favor for someone for money. :/


 
Hey hey keep that incident between us a secret >:I


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, I have secrets. No, I'm not going to post them on a public web forum. WTF?


----------



## Saintversa (Jan 6, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> Hey hey keep that incident between us a secret >:I


 


Commiecomrade said:


> He did that to me.



bwahaha i guess~...


----------



## Milo (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't leave the bathroom after I shower unless I put my towel on the hanger, take it off, flip it around, then put it back on.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jan 6, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> here's something a bit different, i only have one testacle


 
*Testicle

And you're not the only one, for I too have only one. ._.



Otherwise, though not a secret in reality, it isn't out in the public. I'm more than likely schizoaffective. I have hallucinations about twice a month, sometimes I talk in word salad or I'm incapable of typing, my mind doesn't register the keys of the keyboard as "existing" so I type all funny. I also have had delusions and intense paranoia. :3


----------



## Aetius (Jan 6, 2011)

I am very paranoid when it comes to meeting new people.


----------



## Drackonarius (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been trying to self fuck...
but I have been failing by all the times I try it (like 3 or 4 times a week since the past 3 months)


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> I have been trying to self fuck...
> but I have been failing by all the times I try it (like 3 or 4 times a week since the past 3 months)


 Great first post, dude.


----------



## Melkor (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm a little bit naive


----------



## Milo (Jan 7, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> I have been trying to self fuck...
> but I have been failing by all the times I try it (like 3 or 4 times a week since the past 3 months)


 
that's the most awkward sentence I think I've ever heard on this site. 

and I'll be over here... um...


----------



## Saintversa (Jan 7, 2011)

Milo said:


> that's the most awkward sentence I think I've ever heard on this site.
> 
> and I'll be over here... um...


 
trying to self fuck? and hey jerk i took a picture for you on the mugshot thread. haha


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

My mother is dying of Multiple Sclerosis. It makes me very frustrated with life and the general lack of a cure.


----------



## Milo (Jan 7, 2011)

Deovacuus said:


> My mother is dying of Multiple Sclerosis. It makes me very frustrated with life and the general lack of a cure.


 
:< sorry

just this year alone, basically everyone in my household has been caught with a deadly disease. my mom had a tumor in her kidney, my step dad has some kind of rare cancer, and even my dog had a case of Parvo. (highly likely to kill them)

bleh :I

also I commented you saint >:C


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Jan 7, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> I have been trying to self fuck...
> but I have been failing by all the times I try it (like 3 or 4 times a week since the past 3 months)


 
Secret-I masturbated to this post. It is very sexy post k?


----------



## Subrosa (Jan 7, 2011)

no secrets, but still nothing i'm going to say here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2011)

Subrosa said:


> no secrets, but still nothing i'm going to say here.


 
IF you are not going to say anything here then technically you have secrets. :v


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

i'm secretly not skift's alt


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2011)

Love! said:


> i'm secretly not skift's alt


 
bullshit, everyone is my alt


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> bullshit, everyone is my alt


 but you are nothing more than a vagrant _thought _floating aimlessly in the aether!!


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jan 7, 2011)

Milo said:


> :< sorry
> 
> just this year alone, basically everyone in my household has been caught with a deadly disease. my mom had a tumor in her kidney, my step dad has some kind of rare cancer, and even my dog had a case of Parvo. (highly likely to kill them)
> 
> ...


 bummer, I hope they are alright.

One other secret I have, it's where I have a identical twin.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 7, 2011)

I honestly and truly wish the world would end. My frustrations with the world and the constant shit I'm put through makes me wish 2012 is the real deal.


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Miss-Haha said:


> I honestly and truly wish the world would end. My frustrations with the world and the constant shit I'm put through makes me wish 2012 is the real deal.


 that's lame
you should at least fantasize about a nuclear holocaust or something
you know
things that might actually happen


----------



## Monster. (Jan 7, 2011)

Love! said:


> that's lame
> you should at least fantasize about a nuclear holocaust or something
> you know
> things that might actually happen


 
Fuck, THAT'S what I was missing.


----------



## Drackonarius (Jan 9, 2011)

Love! said:


> that's lame
> you should at least fantasize about a nuclear holocaust or something
> you know
> things that might actually happen


At 2012 Arceus is going to come and kill everyone with his Judgement attack!!!
That would be a cool way to see the end of the world xD

And another secret I have and do not mind too tell at here is that I believe in Arceus and the other legendary PokÃ©mon as if they are gods. A few friends of mine too, and most of the people that knows that get a bit scared about us XD


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> At 2012 Arceus is going to come and kill everyone with his Judgement attack!!!
> That would be a cool way to see the end of the world xD
> 
> And another secret I have and do not mind too tell at here is that I believe in Arceus and the other legendary PokÃ©mon as if they are gods. A few friends of mine too, and most of the people that knows that get a bit scared about us XD


okay
there goes my last shred of faith in humanity
i am going to go kill myself now


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> I have been trying to self fuck...
> but I have been failing by all the times I try it (*like 3 or 4 times a week since the past 3 months*)



FAF you never cease to amaze me

Well hey, at least if anyone says "Go fuck yourself" you can say, "I'm trying!"


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Drackonarius said:


> I have been trying to self fuck...
> but I have been failing by all the times I try it (like 3 or 4 times a week since the past 3 months)


i would imagine that's because you're hung like a pen cap


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a secret, but I can't tell it to anyone.


----------

